

Crowd-funding meets open-source - aaronbrethorst
http://alexbcoles.com/code/2012/04/02/crowd-control.html

======
ideawoman
I don't know where to start for funding. We are a small company offering
Environmental/Eco friendly promotional products. 17 years in business. Need
$15,000 short term to wherther this past recession. Can you help me.

